# ASA 12 rings Do you shoot for them?



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

New 12 rings and 14 rings are darn sure smaller on targets now. Has it changed how you play the game?

How aggressive do you go for them?

Are they worth the risk? Often it's not how many 12 one shoot but how many eights he doesnt shoot.

What is your yardage to drill for the 12 ring.

Do you play the safe side close to center.

DB

In Paris I had the high 12 count in senior open. Didnt place in the money. Has me rethinking this 12 ring.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well Dan. I sort of play safe and shoot for the connector on both upper and lower 12's. Very seldom try for a 14, you know us old guys ain't that steady
Charlie


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I try to stay a 10 no matter what, seems the 10 and 12 rings have gotten smaller and most times the 14 is very risky but i guess that depend on your skill level


----------



## Jay-J (Apr 20, 2005)

*Asa*

Most of the time I shoot for center 10's and let my 12 count fall where it falls. But then again I'm shooting BH, fixed pins with no magnification.


----------



## dccytclr (Feb 22, 2010)

If I can see the rings and make out exactly where the twelve is Ill try for it. Depending on if we are shooting the hi or low ill aim more toward the 10 side of the 12. Ive tried for the 14 a couple of times and will not try again unless conditions are perfect and I can see the ring clearly.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I normally shoot for just the 10 unless I am very sure about the yardage. I normally shoot for the 10 and if I am off on yardage it will fall in the 12.


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I've only shot ASA a couple of years, and I find myself aiming right at the twelve the majority of the time. One thing I do though is to give the sight an extra yard or so if I'm not real confident on the yardage. I don't know if this is the best system to use, but it has worked fairly well for me so far.


----------



## Encore88 (Jul 29, 2008)

I shoot Women's Hunter so it is only 30 yards & known distance. I shoot for 12 on every target (safe side of course). Still have a mental issue w/14's though so I stay away from 'em!


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

I honestly dont know how people can try for the 35-40yd 12rings, I know I cant see them. The very best I can do is pick a spot with my binocs then try to remember where it was inrelation to the 12 ring during the shot. It ends up being a lot of guess work that rarely pays off for me. Maybe Im missing something.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

usually always shoot for the connector line..get some miss some..14's will be left alone unless shooting well and close..they can /will ruin a score if went for too often. imo shoot safe, pick up a few twelves along the way and should be good..


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

On the low 12s add a yard or two, if the targets 40 yards set your sight for 41 or 42 yards and go for it, on the high 12s take one or two yards off.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll take "30 ten rings" for 300 Alex :wink:


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

Last year at Metropolis I had the plan of aiming center 10 throughout the shoot. I felt that walking off the course even would be a nice accomplishment. Sure I caught a twelve here and there but I also fudged and shot an 8 here and there. At the end I walked off the course on day 2 with a 400 for the weekend. Not bad shooting but it didn't get me a smell of the payback money in Open B. Personally, I feel that if you are gonna win, playing safe and hoping to get lucky won't get it done. The skill level of the competition is just too good. Given that, you must manage your game. My game plan now is that if I'm confident in the yardage, can see the 12, and I normally put 85% of my shots at that range in the 12 in practice, I shoot for it. If any of the three criteria are missing, I aim center 10.

As far as 14 rings, I'll quote a very wise gentleman that I overheard at an ASA shoot last year, sorry but I didn't catch his name but some of you may know him. He said, "The 14 is the Devil, you won't go to hell for shooting at them, but your score sure will!"


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

I put my pin in the center ten all the time. I take a few clicks off or add a few clicks depending on where it is. I shoot K45 so I have figured out you need to hit them. I will shoot at the 14 if I like the shot. Shooting the 14 all the time will come back to bite ya if you get stupid.

When I shot Limited class I only shot for center 10 and nothing else.

Chris


----------



## cabotvt (Jul 23, 2007)

If you want to win ($$$) you need to aim and hit the 12. Judge, AIM and shoot where you want to hit


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

in the asa the 10 ring aint going to help at all . you got to aim for the 12. and yes i do aim for them.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

last ASA I shot, I went after the 14 ring 13 times.. I pulled an OH'fer.. Oh well, not like I'm shooting for money or my life. It's just about having fun.. :becky:


----------



## HokieArcher (Mar 13, 2009)

shooter74 said:


> in the asa the 10 ring aint going to help at all . you got to aim for the 12. and yes i do aim for them.


I have to agree with shooter74. With the scores that are being posted you can't afford to be "safe". Plus it is hard to get any better if you don't push yourself and try to aim at them. I am not saying that you have to aim at all of them either because you are not always going to feel confident in your shot or yardage. 

That is what is great about 3D, you have to come in with a game plan.


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

*Asa 12*

I shoot hunter class. Most of the shoots around here are IBO targets (which I actually like much better). When shooting at ASA targets, I generally aim for the 'safe' side of the 12 ring. Never shoot for a 14. IMO I am shooting 3D as a practice for hunting. I don't see any reason to practice a shot where most of the 14 rings are.


----------



## chuckatuk (May 28, 2003)

I aim for the 12.If lower right I aim for the upper left edge of the 12.I aim to the edge closest to the middle.If my yardage is right I catch the 12 if it is just short I catch the bottom 12 line {on lower 12}.If it is hot I am in the 10.
I aim this way for all targets.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Interesting-I am going to shoot my 1st 3-d in many years-the 1st leg of the Iowa Bowhunters Assn. in Norwalk. What type scoring do they have on their targets?? I will be shooting fixed pin Bowhunter, release.


----------

